# Peek-a-boo!



## Shyguy1 (Apr 23, 2021)

I usually don’t post these types of threads, but I will here. I’m Joe and I have social anxiety disorder.


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 23, 2021)

Welcome to TMH Joe, glad to have you here.


----------



## Lunacie (Apr 23, 2021)

Welcome from another newbie.


----------



## safeinsanity (Apr 23, 2021)

Welcome @Shyguy1 ! 😃


----------



## PGen98 (Apr 23, 2021)

Welcome @Shyguy1, from someone who also has social anxiety (among other things), and a bit of a Mario obsession!


----------



## gigglez (Apr 23, 2021)

Welcome Joe!


----------



## Pig Hip (Apr 23, 2021)

Welcome to TMH glad you found us.


----------



## Shyguy1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Thank you everyone for the welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 24, 2021)

Shy Guy! welcome to this forum


----------



## mist (Apr 24, 2021)

Welcome 👋


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Shyguy1


----------



## Foxy (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi  @Shyguy1 - I'm so so happy to meet you.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Apr 24, 2021)

Welcome Joe!


----------



## Shyguy1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Wow, more welcomes. Thank you all for that. This has to be a real nice site to be a part of with so many people welcoming new users.


----------



## Pig Hip (Apr 24, 2021)

Shyguy1 said:


> Wow, more welcomes. Thank you all for that. This has to be a real nice site to be a part of with so many people welcoming new users.


Maybe we'll help with your shyness!


----------



## Shyguy1 (Apr 24, 2021)

No, that is going to be with me forever I’m afraid. Medications help with the SAD but it is always there.


----------



## willowtigger (Apr 25, 2021)

Welcome, Shyguy


----------



## PGen98 (Apr 25, 2021)

Shyguy1 said:


> No, that is going to be with me forever I’m afraid. Medications help with the SAD but it is always there.


No worries there, you're among a community of people in very similar positions, so no judgements and plenty of people who understand.


----------



## Pig Hip (Apr 25, 2021)

Shyguy1 said:


> No, that is going to be with me forever I’m afraid. Medications help with the SAD but it is always there.


Yeah I didn't say cure... Help. 'Course we gonna help!


----------



## lavalamp (Apr 25, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Shyguy1 (Apr 25, 2021)

willowtigger said:


> Welcome, Shyguy





lavalamp said:


> Welcome to the forum!



Thank you both for the welcome.


----------



## Shyguy1 (Apr 25, 2021)

PGen98 said:


> No worries there, you're among a community of people in very similar positions, so no judgements and plenty of people who understand.



That is reassuring to know.


----------



## Spice (Apr 28, 2021)

Nice to meet you Joe. Welcome and enjoy the board.


----------



## Shyguy1 (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you for the welcome @Spice !


----------

